# Makita BDF452 18v Lithium Ion Cordless Drill



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.makita.com/menu.php?pg=product_det&tag=BDF452HW










Picked this thing up last week for 2 bills. As my second Makita, I couldn't be more happier. I compared this with the other installer's in the shop, the DeWalt, Panasonic, Ryobi, and Bosch drills, and this thing kicks arse in every category. 

At 3.5 lbs, lots of low end torque, compact design, and great balance, this thing is uncanny for an 18v drill. Compared to DeWalt, which is like 6lb brick, this drill has nearly the same amout of power, but the lightness really makes up for it. Only downside is that it in only comes in 3/8" chuck. You 1/2" users might not want it for home use and thick wood working. The battery only requires a 15 minute charge and it comes with a case and 2 batteries.

This is the perfect drill for car audio use. 

Have to drill in dark areas? No problem, this thing has a built in bright LED light...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

nice anthony. i'll agree as well. i have an 18v dewalt at home and its heavy. when we were at cc, you gave me the drill and it was very light and loved how it came with the brigh ass LED.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll have to look into that one. I need a new cordless. I was planning on going with Porter CAble. But I'll compare the 2 before I make a decision.


----------



## fenrisx (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah my 18v DeWalt is pretty heavy... but I can't see myself dropping 2bills on another drill as long as my DeWalt is still kickin'.


That thing looks nice though.. \m/


----------

